# Saying Hi everybody!



## escuelafraternidad (Jun 3, 2019)

Good morning, newbie to MT, I live in Argentina. 
For the last 32 years I have trained Taekwondo (5th Dan ITF www.taekwondoitf.org). 
I have a small place were I teach to 20 pupils of all ages, in Buenos Aires. I learn in Escuela Fraternidad from Master Jorge Carabajal (8th Dan ITF) twice a week. 
I look forward to many discussions.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 3, 2019)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Jun 3, 2019)

HELLO!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 3, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## dvcochran (Jun 3, 2019)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I hope you stick around and engage in the conversations.


----------



## Buka (Jun 4, 2019)

Welcome to martial Talk, bro.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jun 6, 2019)

Welcome to Mt


----------



## Gweilo (Jun 7, 2019)

Welcome


----------

